# DM Testing



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I know this is a relatively new test from OFA, but how many of you breeders test for DM? If you do test, what are your guidelines for breeding? Do you only breed your normals? If you have a carrier, will you only breed to a normal or do you chance breeding with another carrier?


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I recently just had my two breeding dogs DM DNA Tested. One came back a carrier and the other is Normal so I am satisfied with breeding the two. The paperwork OFA sends you with your results states that a Normal could be bred to anything and a Carrier could be bred to a Normal. They too state that no matter the results, this test should NOT be the entire decision maker on whether the dog should be bred or not though they would definately not recommend an "At Risk" be bred to another "At Risk" or "Carrier".
Now, if the dog of mine who came back a carrier, didn't already pass, Hips, Elbows, Heart, Eyes, and Thyroid I may think differently but I really think the test is too new to make life changing decisions if there are not already other things that made the breeder question whether the dog should be bred.

JMO
Tina


----------

